# Any advice on saddle fit for a gaited horse?



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm finally getting a paso fino, and all I have is my western show saddle. The gaited people I talk to all tell me that I need a gaited saddle or he won't gait. I haven't tried my saddle yet, but I'm pretty sure its too long. He is short, short- backed, and very, very round. I don't have a lot to spend, I want a horn, and a deep seat with some cushion. Aside from a gaited saddle, I was thinking an arabian tree or a barrel saddle. Any guesses on which would be better or other suggestions?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Gaited Horse's don't need a special saddle. But the saddle needs to fit properly.

So do a tracing of your horse and that will let you know what might fit your horse best.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

if the horse is round, arab saddle wont' fit. and, i tried using a barrel saddle for trails years back, sored my mare terrible. just sayin


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

In my experience, barrel saddles often come with "semi-quarterhorse bars", meaning a bit more angled and less round/less wide than "full quaterterhorse bars"; the thought being that barrel horses are often built more for speed and have more of a thoroughbred conformation than say a halter-bred quarterhorse.

What you need, it sounds like, is full quarterhorse bars in a round-skirted saddle.... I feel your pain!

What I ended up having to do about Tony's incredibly short back was to squish myself into a smaller seat size! (his western saddle is a 14" seat, whereas I would normally pick a 15" for myself)

HOWEVER, I have seen some decent quality western/endurance style saddles lately that are specifically "gaited saddles"; would you like me to snoop around and give you some examples?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

check this out...if it's more than you want to spend...I can find you a used one similar for less.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIAL-Double-...791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10954677


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I know this sounds like a stupid question, but I am going to ask it anyway. How do you do a tracing of your horse for saddle fit?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Stonybrook said:


> I know this sounds like a stupid question, but I am going to ask it anyway. How do you do a tracing of your horse for saddle fit?


Well, what I have done is to "unwind" a wire hanger, being really careful to get all the kinks out of it. Then, place the center of the wire at your horse's withers and carefull bend the wire down on either side of his back (where the front pommel/gullet of the saddle would normally rest) and take your time to make sure the wire is the exact shape of your horse's back, the wire will eventually resemble an upside-down v, like ^ . Lay that on a piece of cardboard and trace it, then cut that curve out. Now, you can take that to the saddle shop and slide it up in the front gullet of any saddle to see how that saddle will touch/fit your horse in the front.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

ugh, I wondered if his fatness might be a problem with an arab tree, but he is so small i hoped...That ebay saddle actually looks like a really nice saddle for the price, but I'm going to need the girth to connect higher up or I wont find one short enough to go around him. Thats the problem I had with my old barrel saddle. I was always told to do a tracing by bending a coat hanger to the exact shape of the horses back, then tracing it on paper, the only problem is i could never figure out fit after that part. I'm sure it would work if you sent it to a pro. Wait, are full qh bars the same as whats in a paso saddle?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never had a Paso so I don't know for sure but on the gaited horses I have had, it was important that the saddle not press on the shoulders. So basically you need the appropriate gullet size and its center of balance should be a bit further back than usual. 
I have had gaited horses whose back seems to fit any normal saddle but I did have one girl on whom I tried more than 20 saddles without success. I did ride in a good quality dressage saddle for years too.
Surprisingly, I have found older western saddles have a better chance of fitting than the more modern ones. They seem to be shorter in length and less exaggerated in the bars. 
Good gaiting to you.........


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Here are some web sites to should you how to measure your horse for a saddle.
And it doesn't matter wither you want a western, English or Aussie saddle, you still measure your horse's back the same.

http://www.aussiesaddle.com/saddle_fitting.html

http://www.outfitterssupply.com/tucker-saddles-measure-horse.asp

As for semi-Quarter horse, full bars , you can't just go on that to fit your horse. Just like makers of shoes, there is no standard measurements. 
Say I wear a size 8 1/2 Ariat boot... but with a Justin boot size 8 1/2.. its way too small. Saddles are the same way.


Dyfra for gullet Flair width... she is a 13 1/4" wide... not a saddle made out there that can be fit to her, other than a super spendy Hoop tree saddle.(I did Demo or buy 35+ saddles a few years ago.)
So I went to treeless... ended up with an Sensation Hybrid for her and she loves it. Plus, I never have to worry about her changing shape or size.

I also used a Port Lewis Impression pad, which I highly recommend renting. It will help you with saddle fit.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

You might look into a Plantation saddle. You can find one with a horn. A Buena Vista with a horn might be a good choice for you and your horse.


----------



## rideatrail (Jan 30, 2011)

I have ridden qtrs, standardbreds and now ride TW, using the same saddle on all, it is a western trail saddle with a rounded skirt which will fit most shorbacked critters, doing a 23-25 mile ride a day in the Mts of PNW without a profblem , Good Luck


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I do know how to see if it fits once its on the horse, I just needed some ideas what to try. Buying something on craigslist or ebay, trying it, re-selling it, then trying the next could take up my whole riding season if i'm not careful. Some of these speacialized ones are really expensive!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

did you see the one Jill linked to on another post on ebay..?


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes! I'm keeping an eye, I only rode in an aussie saddle once, but I hated it. I think its the stirrup leathers I didn't like. And I can do english if I have to, but I'd rather not. I'm hoping something comes up soon, I got my boy home yesterday, and the farrier will be out next week, so I want to be able to try him out. Although ....since I cant even find a backbone in all that fat, I might try bareback. At least around the yard.


----------



## kscowboy (Apr 27, 2008)

You need a Paso saddle period , I have a Paso and even the rounded skirts for my arabs are too long , You can find them on EBAY used for 3-600 dollars or if you google paso saddles you'll find an importer that has simple paso saddles pretty reasonable google Sycamore Creek Saddles


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I found her one, I found her one! A real custom-made Paso Fino saddle right here in Florida!! I go to pick it up on Saturday or Monday!! WOOT!


----------



## kscowboy (Apr 27, 2008)

woot woot , and toot ! they are had to find !


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I have found that full qh bars aren't full enough, barrel saddle doesn't work, wide Aussie saddle doesn't work, the only think I haven't tried is a paso saddle, mostly because I haven't been able to afford one. However, if anyone is looking for a barely used australian saddle, let me know.


----------

